# inflamed pancreas



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Gabby had not been eating so I took her to the vet. The vet said she has an inflamed pancreas. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Our last dog had pancreatitis(sp). She was not a bird dog, but a nice pet. Half yellow lab/half white shepherd. Nice, friendly dog.

She lived many years after being diagnosed. The cure was a strict diet. NO human food, and a mild dog food (lamb and rice).

I'd assume the dog is on some medication and you've probably been feeding the boiled/drained hamburger rice diet? That's what we had to do after Snow's initial episode. She was throwing up all over the place, yellowish bile. Vet advised the above diet in small quanities til digestive system settled down. After that, the lamb and rice was adequate.

Good luck!

BTW, Snow had very few episodes after her diagnosis. The pancreatitis did flare up once in a while, but nothing like that first episode. When it did flare up, we'd stop feeding for the day, go with the hamburger/rice for a day or two, ease her back into the lamb and rice and she was good to go.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

thank you - she is on special food, she has always thrown up from time to time (greenish/yellowish slim) but the vet told me at the time just leave a little food in her dish at all times - I have always feed her lamb & rice( most likly helped.) I watch thinks more carefully now.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd do a little research on the food. We used Science Diet back then, but I think there are some better choices on the market now. Just because its lamb and rice food doesn't mean it's the proper blend needed to keep your dogs issue from flaring up.

Often times we found when Snow's flared up that she had gotten in to something or was given something she shouldn't have had.


----------

